# 봐 봐



## vientito

Wat is that second 봐 doing there?

온 몸을 흔들어 봐 봐


----------



## Superhero1

Just 용언, meaning 'give it a try'.


----------



## vientito

Isn't it that the first 봐 already serves that function "to try"?  why need a second one?

is this a compound verb that consists of three verbs ?  흔들다 + 보다 + 보다 ?  

or one compound verb (흔들다 +보다) and a single verb (보다) ?


----------



## trigel

Informal spoken Korean sometimes repeats the 봐 for no particular reason (perhaps for emphasis), sometimes even using it thrice. It's very colloquial, and considered incorrect by some speakers.


----------



## Rance

I don't think that it's informal to use 봐봐.

친구: 물건 잘 받았어?
나: 응. 아직 개봉하진 않았어.
친구: 빨리 색감 *봐봐*. 괜찮어? (give a try to look at it)

(직접 만나 대화하는 경우)
나: 아니. 내가 빨간색 요청했잖어!
친구: 무슨 소리야? 
나: (물건을 보여주며) 색깔이 틀려. 이것 *봐*! (look at it!)

(전화로 대화하는 경우)
나: 아니. 내가 빨간색 요청했잖어!
친구: 무슨 소리야? 
나: 전화로 물건 보여줄수도 없고 빨리 *와봐봐*! ( give it a try to come and look at it)
(But it's better off to say 와서 봐봐)

Anyhow underlying idea is that 와봐 is not same as  와봐봐.

Likewise 흔들어 봐 is not same as 흔들어 봐 봐.

Case I)
흔들어 + 봐 = shake + give a try = why not shake body for me?

남자: 호오 당신 이쁜데~~ 나를 위해 한번 온 몸을 흔들어 봐~~~

Case II)
And 봐봐, for the correct use I don't think it's for emphasis although many seem to use for this purpose.
흔들어 + 봐 + 봐 = shake + give a try + give a try (X) 

Rather,
흔들어(서) + 봐 + 봐 = shake + see + give a try = why not shake your body and you look at yourself(like on a mirror)?

춤선생: 자네 몸이 굳어있어.
여자: 아니 그럴리가요...저는 매일 매일 스트레칭하는걸요?
춤선생:쯧쯧..그렇게 못 믿겠으면 거울 앞에서 온 몸을 흔들어 봐 봐.
(Anyhow can you give me context from where you took sentence from?)



So I believe (verb+봐봐 )is rather used as phrase to mean: give a try to do something(verb) in order to feel how it is by yourself.
Also if that "do something" is to see, then you'd get 봐봐봐.


----------



## Superhero1

저 그림 봐. (This sentence is used for a command)

저 그림 봐 봐. (This sentence is used for a suggestion) : The first 봐 indicates the act by which we look at the picture and carries the meaning of command. By using the second –봐, sentence’s meaning is changed to a suggestion.



온 몸을 흔들어. (command)
온 몸을 흔들어 봐. (can be used for either command or suggestion dependent on their accent) 
온 몸을 흔들어 봐 봐. (suggestion);

Although 온 몸을 흔들어 봐 can be used either way, grammatically, the third example consists of ‘온 몸을 흔들어 봐’(command) + -봐(to try), carrying the meaning of suggestion only.

Grammatical explanation is very tricky and even native speakers are confused. We actually use those sentences as an exclamation, command or suggestion by changing tone of voice..therefore.. my explanation might be useless..


----------



## vientito

This is taken from a song called "hands up" by 2pm

정신 빠지도록
온 몸을 흔들어 봐 봐
아무 생각 안 나도록

I guess you might have to check the song out if you want to hear the tone.  But I gather from Rance's explanation the role of the second 보 is to assist the first 보 ->  try to see.  So rather than saying "try to shake and see" it would be "shake and try to see".   The optional inclusion of that 서 is basically to separate the verbs.

I will definitely keep my eyes and ears out for the 3 봐's


----------



## Superhero1

Rance said:


> I don't think that it's informal to use 봐봐.
> 
> (전화로 대화하는 경우)
> 나: 아니. 내가 빨간색 요청했잖어!
> 친구: 무슨 소리야?
> 나: 전화로 물건 보여줄수도 없고 빨리 *와봐봐*! ( give it a try to come and look at it)
> (But it's better off to say 와서 봐봐)
> 
> 
> Rather,
> 흔들어(서) + 봐 + 봐 = shake + see + give a try = why not shake your body and you look at yourself(like on a mirror)?




한국 분이니 우리말로 적을게요.


'와 봐 봐' 와 '흔들어 봐 봐'에는 눈으로 본다는 의미가 없습니다.

예를 들어서, 의자 좀 옮겨 봐 봐. 라고 말을 할 때, 눈으로 본다는 것을 뜻하지는 않죠.

와 봐 봐의 경우는 와 보아(라) + 보아 로, 여기로 와 보라는 제안의 의미입니다. '와 봐' 보다는 조금 부드러운 표현인 것 같습니다.
흔들어 봐 봐 역시, 흔들어 보다 에서 '다'가 탈락하고 ㅏ+보아의 보조용언 삽입으로 제안형 표현이 된 것입니다.


----------



## Superhero1

vientito said:


> to assist the first 보 -> try to see.



No, it's wrong. Your sentence means just 'Shake your body.' There's no meaning of 'try to see'


----------



## Rance

죄송합니다. 
나중에 조금 더 자세히 고치려다 시간상 못하였군요.
나름 뜻이 전달되리라 생각하고 놔둔 것두 있지만...

Superhero님의 설명을 정리하자면

흔들어 *봐(1)*
흔들어 *봐(2)* *봐(3)*


1번과 2번의 뜻이 같군요. 저로선 1번과 3번이라고 생각합니다만.

제가 생각하는 2번의 뜻은:
님두 아시다시피 '보다'가 look의 뜻도 있지만 '맛 보다', '끝장을 보다', '궁합을 보다' 와 같이 그렇지 않은 뜻도 있죠.
눈으로 보라는 뜻만이 아니라 포괄적으로는 무언인가를 인식하다라는 뜻이 내포한다고 이해하고 있습니다.
그리고 아시다시피 영어의 see 또한 꼭 눈으로 보다만의 뜻을 가진게 아닙니다. 
물론 이전 예문은 편협한 예라고 인정합니다.

또 

가 : 청자가 화자에게 특정지역으로 움직이라는 뜻이 강함.
가봐:청자가 화자에게 스스로 알아서 어디로 움직이라는 뜻이 강함.

아무래도 봐(1)는 청자에게 자발적 참여를 요구하는 명령이라 생각합니다.

그런 의미에서 '봐봐' 는 스스로 무언가를 인식해보라 뜻이라고 보입니다.

예를 들어)

엄마: 그것 봐 봐, 엄마 말이 항상 옳지.

엄마: 와 봐 봐, 엄마가 하는 음식이 항상 맛있지.

엄마: 그럼 한번  해 봐 봐, 엄마말이 옳다는 걸 느낄테니.

엄마: 봐 봐 봐, 엄마가 이쁘다면 이뻐. 선 보기 잘했지?



허나 어디까지나 제 짧은 소견이니 슈퍼히로님의 좋은 가르침 부탁드립니다.

PS: 드라마를 그만 봐야.....


----------



## Superhero1

굳이 1번 2번 3번 뜻을 나누라면, 모두 ‘시험 삼아 한 번 해보라’는 의미입니다.

‘흔들어 봐’를 분석하면 동사 ‘흔들다’ + 보조동사 ‘아/어 보다’로 흔드는 것을 시도해보라는 의미입니다. 
‘흔들어 봐 봐’를 분석하면 앞 문장의 ‘흔들다 + 보조동사 ‘아/어 보다’에서 ‘아/어 보다’를 본용언으로 취하고 보조 용언 ‘아/어 보다’를 재차 덧붙여서, 의미상 시험 삼아 한 번 해보라는 의미를 확정한다고 볼 수 있습니다. 국어 화자가 ‘흔들어 봐’만을 사용하지 않고 ‘흔들어 봐 봐’ 또한 사용하는 이유는 많이 있겠으나, 명령형으로도 사용할 수 있는 ‘흔들어 봐’에 ‘봐’를 재차 반복하여, 청자에게 권유 의사를 분명히 밝힐 수 있다는 점이 ‘흔들어 봐 봐’를 사용하는 경향을 설명할 수 있습니다. 

문제는 ‘그것 봐 봐’와 ‘흔들어 봐 봐’의 경우를 비교하면 선행하는 ‘봐’의 성격이 다르다는 점입니다. 그것 ‘봐 봐’는 형태상 보조동사 ‘아/어 보다’가 두 번 반복된 것처럼 보이나, ‘그것을 보다’ + ‘아/어 보다’의 형태로, 앞의 보다는 ‘눈으로 본다는 의미’이고 뒤의 ‘보다’는 시험 삼아 해보다는 뜻으로 각기 의미가 다릅니다. 여기서 문법을 설명하는 데 혼란이 오는 것입니다. 네이버를 검색하니 ‘눈으로 보다+ 아/어 보다’만 맞다고 주장하는 글이 있는데, 문법적으로나 실제 용례로나 위에 언급한 예들 모두 옳은 표현들입니다.

한국어를 배우는 사람 입장에서는, ‘흔들어 봐’ 와 ‘흔들어 봐 봐’ 사이에서 의문이 생길 수 있으나, 사실상 ‘시험 삼아 해보라’는 의미의 반복이라고 알고 넘어가면 되는 간단한 문제라고 봅니다.


----------



## Superhero1

아침에 급히 답글다느라 Rance님 예문을 전부 읽지는 않았네요.

언급하신 '그것 봐 봐'는 '거봐'라는 감탄사의 잘못된 용례입니다. '거봐'는 한 단어입니다. 따라서 위의 '-봐'의 설명에 적절한 예는 아닙니다. 제가 설명한 '그것 봐 봐'는 가령, 신문을 던져주면서 그것을 한 번 살펴보라고 할 때 쓰는 경우의 예를 들었습니다.

굳이 사족을 더 달자면, see가 본다가 아닌 다른 의미로 사용된다고 하셨는데, 문법적으로 중요한 사항은 아닐 뿐더러, 원래 올리셨던 글에는 '눈으로 본다'라는 의미라고 설명하셨습니다.(to look at) 또, '와서 봐 봐'는 이리 와서 보라는 의미인 것이고, '와 봐 봐'는 오라는 요청의 의미이지요. 전혀 의미가 다른 표현들입니다. 뒤에 흔들어 봐 예문에서 영어로 거울 언급하신 것을 보면, see의 다른 의미를 염두에 두고 사용하신 것 같지는 않습니다.(게다가 혹 의도가 그러했다면 설명할 때는 see가 아닌 다른 단어를 사용하는 것이 맞겠지요.) '봐'의 자발적 참여 해석 견해에 대한 부분은 앞서 올린 문법적 설명으로 충분히 답변이 되었다고 생각합니다.


----------



## Rance

좋은 지적 감사합니다.

물론 제가 처음 제시한 예제는 편협한 예라...무리가 있다는 걸 인정합니다.
허나 두 봐(2,3)가 같은 뜻이라면 몇가지 다른 궁금증이 생기는군요.

1) 다른 보조동사를 쓴 비슷한 케이스가 있을법두 한데요.
같은 뜻의 보조동사x2 쓰는 다른 경우는 어떤게 있을까요?

2) 그리고 2개 이상의 보조동사는 올바른 표현인지?
예를 들어 "와봐봐봐봐", "해봐봐봐"
두번의 봐까지는 귀에 익숙하지만 그 이상의 표현은 상당히 귀에 낯설군요.
아무래도 같은 뜻의 보조동사를 연달아 쓰는데에는 어떠한 제한이 있는 것 같은데 어떤 것인지 궁금합니다.

그리고 언어의 틀이라는게 언어자체가 생기고 나서 생기는지라 그 특정표현의 유래를 아는 편이 보다 더 이해하기 쉽겠지만...아무래도 시간이 지나고 난 후에는 힘들겠죠.


----------



## Superhero1

1. 집에 거의 다 가 간다. 가 있겠습니다. (가다의 가 + 아 간다) ; 본용언과 보조용언의 결합입니다. ;반복되는 경우가 많은 것 같진 않습니다. 아 -봐 가 가장 많습니다.

2. 딱히 그 수에 제한이 있지는 않다고 알고 있지만, '와 봐 봐 봐 봐 봐 봐.' 처럼 쓰는 것은 바람직하지 않지요. 가령 '봐봐봐를 부른 가수를 텔리비전에서 봐 봐 봐.'라는 문장이 문법적으로 맞다고 해서, 표현의 자연스러움을 보장하는 것은 아니지요. 문법이 만들어지고 사람들이 말을 사용하는 것이 아니라, 사람들이 사용하는 말 속에서 규범을 정한 것이 문법입니다. 규정되지 않은 문법 범주나 이유는 학술적인 영역으로 넘어가는 것이겠지요. 이 궁금 사항은 국립국어원에 문의하시길 바랍니다.


----------



## Rance

1번은 제가 부탁한 예제와는 조금 벗어나는군요.
제가 말하고자 하는 건 본용언 뒤에 두개의 보조용언을 사용한 케이스를 말하는 것이였습니다.

해봐봐, 와봐봐와 같이 같은(?) 뜻을 두개의 보조용언이 쓰이는가를 물어보는 것이였습니다.

물어봤던 요지가 만약 같은 케이스가 있다면 님 말씀처럼 같은 뜻이겠지만, 만약 아니라면 봐봐에서의 2개의 봐는 다른 뜻이지 않을까라는게 의문점이였습니다.

허나 막상 다시 생각하니 다른 2개의 보조용사를 쓴 예제도 지금 당장 생각이 나지는 않는군요....

아무튼 간추려 말하면

a) 본 + 보조1+ 보조1
b) 본 + 보조1+ 보조2

a의 다른 케이스가 존재한다면 봐봐는 a.
만약 a의 다른 케이스는 존재하지 않고 b만이 존재한다면 봐봐는 b라고 보는게 무난하지 않을까 생각합니다.


----------



## Superhero1

Rance said:


> 아무튼 간추려 말하면
> 
> a) 본 + 보조1+ 보조1
> b) 본 + 보조1+ 보조2
> 
> a의 다른 케이스가 존재한다면 봐봐는 a.
> 만약 a의 다른 케이스는 존재하지 않고 b만이 존재한다면 봐봐는 b라고 보는게 무난하지 않을까 생각합니다.



제시하신 도식은 '봐봐 봐'를 쓰는 것이 옳으냐 그르냐를 주장할 때나 쓰일 것 같고, 국어 법칙도 깊이 들어가면 형태론 음운론 의미론 등등으로 많이 나뉩니다.
다른 의미라고 생각하신다면, '봐'의 다른 의미를 찾아서 설득력 있게 제시해주세요.


----------

